# Creative things to stuff in Kong



## TibetanFan (Aug 31, 2007)

What do you stuff in your Kong besides the yucky Kong food or peanut butter?


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

i jam a marrowbone in there with a triangle shaped EVO treat on top of it so it's hard for him to get either of them out. sometimes i'll even put dog kibble with a bit of peanut butter in it. my dog hates kibble but will eat some this way.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Banana and yogurt are my guys favorite

I will also use canned dog food and freeze it.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I layer kibble with peanut butter or canned food, and sometimes Natures Variety rolls.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Kibble
Cottage Cheese
Braunsweiger
Green Beans
Liver Treats
Natural Balance Food Roll - sliced, then diced
Cream Cheese - to seal the holes


----------



## Dieselboxers (Dec 10, 2007)

My guys have a favorite Mashed banana, plain all natural yogurt, a few cookies to cover the hole at the bottom, then I mix their kibble in with it and freeze, sometimes I add peanut-butter to it, they love it. I also make one for Houston's girlfriend Lucy the Lab next door, she loves it!!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I usually mix some yogurt with peanut butter in a bowl. I try to put a jerky treat or something in the top, so they can smell it through the hole, and not get disinterested.Follow that up with a layer of the yogurt (I too add bananas in sometimes, or chop up some carrots). Then a layer of kibble, and another layer of the yogurt. Usually a treat or cookie sticking out the big hole, and into the freezer they go.

Braunsweiger...what is that?


----------



## prolibertate (Nov 7, 2007)

I use Kong Ziggies; my puppy loves them...I think he likes them better than the peanut butter  When he's a bit older I'll stuff it with other things, but between putting him on Fromm, Solid Gold and Wellness food, I'm waiting for the gas attack to settle down before I introduce anything else to him!


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I put pieces of a natural balance roll in it. You can cut them to be the right size so they don't easily fall out (I think it was RonE that posted about his dog loving the NB roll in their Kong gave me the idea). If I am going to be gone for a while and want it to last a little longer I will put yogurt in after the NB pieces and then freeze it.


----------



## DisTerved (Aug 19, 2007)

One of my dogs favorite things in a Kong is cooked tortellini pasta. I boil them so that they are a little overdone so that they big and soft and pack them in there really tightly.


----------

